

If you want your developers to be productive, learn to draw. - sthielen
http://p27.us/2014/05/if-you-want-your-developers-to-be-productive-learn-to-draw/

======
rpedela
I agree with the idea. One thing that is helpful, especially if you can't
draw, is using wireframe/mockup tools. My personal favorite is Balsamiq [1]
because they make it look like a drawing. This is important because often
colors, font, etc get in the way. In my experience, many people will fixate on
those things if they don't like them which is a distraction at the mockup
stage. You are just trying to figure out the layout and what you should be
present, not the specifics of how it will look.

[1] [http://balsamiq.com/](http://balsamiq.com/)

